# West Hartford Reservoir  Tuesday 7-19



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2011)

Did the the 7 mile loop at the res today, Plus a lot of exploring some ST Ive never been on.  So Im comming  up to the ladder rock ladder that 2knees pancaked his front wheel on a few years back, and see a huge red tailed hawk in the middle of the trail...Thing was just laying there...At this point im in its face and it still wouldnt move...I grabbed a stick and touched it...Well this beast took off verticle like an appache attack helicopter.. Must have weighed about 50 pounds and had a wingspan of around 30 feet..Lands on a dead hemlock limb about 30 feet up...Limb snaps and nearly clips my sorry ass by about a foot...Also saw a doe by the powerlines. Rolled around 11 miles....Nice but very hot ride today

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice Steveo, putting the miles in!  The hawk sounds pretty wild, I guess he didn't feel too threatened by you until you got a stick...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice Steveo, putting the miles in!  The hawk sounds pretty wild, I guess he didn't feel too threatened by you until you got a stick...



The hawk was probably looking to smoke one with him! :razz:

I can't wait to get back on the bike, been about 3 weeks.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> The hawk was probably looking to smoke one with him! :razz:


:idea:



o3jeff said:


> I can't wait to get back on the bike, been about 3 weeks.



Get those stitches out!  I'm riding Thursday and Sunday...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> Get those stitches out!  I'm riding Thursday and Sunday...



They come out this afternoon!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

Probably hitting Nass tomorrow after work.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Probably hitting Nass tomorrow after work.



Maybe, just have to see if they clear me to ride.


----------

